# Calculo Litraje WinISD



## kyosuke (Jun 13, 2008)

Un saludo cordial a los administradores y usuarios de este prestigioso foro.
Hago este post a raíz de una gran duda que tuve al momento de intentar calcular el volumen interno de una caja para sub con el programa WinISD, éste programa me fue altamente recomendado por ser intuitivo y gratis, pero al momento de crear la base de datos de un nuevo driver quede desconcertado por la gran cantidad de datos de entrada que debía conocer para empezar con el calculo.
Aquí les dejo unas capturas con una vista de los datos que debo ingresar:






Como podrán notar, uso la versión 0.50a6.
Mi duda es: cuales de todos estos datos son realmente necesarios y como obtenerlos (fórmulas, métodos, etc.).
Los únicos datos que conozco y tengo una idea de como obtenerlos son los que introducen en la pestaña "Parámetros" sección "Pequeños Parámetros" (Qes, Qms, Qts, FS, Vas), del resto no tengo ni idea (excepto Xmax, pero tengo otra duda: ¿Se mide desde el reposo o es pico a pico?).
Como dato adicional, ya revisé el manual del WinISD que esta publicado en PCPfiles, pero sólo me da las pautas para los parámetros que ya mencione que conozco (de hecho, los aprendí ahí), además de tratar de una versión distinta de WinISD.
Una vez más, apelo a sus conocimientos para que me puedan ayudar, ya que llevo un buen tiempo con mi proyecto estancado por este problema.
Gracias.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jun 27, 2008)

no todos son necesarios, excepto los de senal pequena, algunos de los otros los calcula despues de introducir estos primeros.

algunos de los otros son

Le: Inductancia de la bobina
Bl: Constante de transducción electromecánica
Cms: Compliancia mecánica de la suspensión
Mmd: Masa del diafragma
Mms: Masa equivalente incluyendo la masa de radiación
Dd: Diametro del altavoz
Sd: Superficie del altavoz
Xmax: Maxima excursion antes de que ocurra cirta cantidad de distorcion
Xlim: Maxima excursion limitada mecanicamente, antes de que el altavoz sufra danos fisicos
Pe: Maxima portencia admisible
No: Eficiencia


----------



## earroyog (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola que tal !
Pues contándoles que tengo un sub de 8 pulgadas y 175 Watts rms, fabriqué un cajón reflex con las medidas dadas por el fabricante pero por el sonido que emite se que no está sintonizado bien en ese momento no sabía que el largo del "venteo" tenía que ver con la sintonía, por lo que voy a hacer otro utilizando el Winisd, he estado usándolo bastante y probando diferentes cosas y parece que ya tengo las medidas y todo, solo que tengo un problema.

El Winisdpro Alpha me da un volúmen en litros pero no sé si éste ya incluya el volúmen que ocupa la bocina que es de 2 litros.

Traté de averiguar ésto poniendo en uno de los proyectos la bocina con todas sus medidas y su volumen y creando otro idéntico pero sin las medidas, el resultado es el MISMO! (me refiero a que con el mismo volúmen y la misma frecuencia de sintonía me dan las mismas medidas del venteo) , me debería de dar diferente no es así? Bueno ésa es mi única pregunta, espero haber sido claro 
O tendré que hacer el cajón de 17 litros en vez de 15 litros?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2009)

buen dia, mira lo pimero que necesitamos saber es que marca es el parlante, luego si tenes los parametros t/s del mismo, como para poder chequear los volumes de las cajas, el mayor porblema es que los fabricantes de algunas marcas te dan cualquier valor de volumen. postea los datos y vemos, un saludo.


----------



## josebueno (Nov 1, 2009)

hola alguien tendria las medidas para hacer una caja bass reflex para 4 de parlantes noga 12" 350w peak. ya que el que me los vende no tiene las especificaciones tecnicas.
pd- ya se que son de baja factura pero con un bajo electrico en una caja de 80*80*35 medidas exteriores y sellada funcionan bastante bien, me gustaria seguir experimentando y sacar el mayor provecho posible ya que cada uno cuesta 17U$D. 
sin mas saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 2, 2009)

buen dia josebueno lamentablemente no hay forma de sacarle mas jugo a un parlante si no sabemos los parametros t/s de los mismos. si el fabricante no te los da, vas a tener que medirlos, para esto referite a este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
realiza las mediciones y postealas para poder empezar con los calculos. espero que te sea de ayuda un abrazo.


----------



## josebueno (Nov 3, 2009)

hola bueno la verdad gracias por la respuesta a todos los del foro por la brevedad.
asi y todo voy a tratar de conseguir alguien que me los mida ya que estoy en el inicio de esta genial pasion que es el sonido.
saldudos y gracias


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

A medir señores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/


----------



## josebueno (Dic 2, 2009)

hola a todos y por la pronta respuesta demas esta que la informacion enviada es de lo mas completa y en breveda comenzare a realizar las cajas que nesecito.
gracias totales 
pd. una vez que las termine subo las fotos


----------



## Kebra (Dic 4, 2009)

earroyog dijo:


> Hola que tal!
> pues contándoles que tengo un sub de 8 pulgadas y 175rms






Un parlante de 8" no puede trabajar con 175 W RMS ni dentro de la película Matrix.

50 W RMS como mucho si es de MUY MUY MUY buena calidad.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 7, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Un parlante de 8" no puede trabajar con 175 W RMS ni dentro de la película Matrix.
> 
> 50 W RMS como mucho si es de MUY MUY MUY buena calidad.


 
Por que razon no puede trabajar con esa potencia???


----------



## Kebra (Dic 7, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> Por que razon no puede trabajar con esa potencia???



Porque hace "PUMMM" y tenés que ir a buscar la bobina a la vereda de enfrente, o usar un extinguidor para apagar el incendio.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 7, 2009)

Pero existen parlantes de 8'' que soportan esa potencia sino como le dan tanta potencia a los line array con parlantes de esa medida??


----------



## Kebra (Dic 7, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> Pero existen parlantes de 8'' que soportan esa potencia sino como le dan tanta potencia a los line array con parlantes de esa medida??



Una cosa es usar un 8" como subwoofer y otra muy distinta usarlo como line array.

Yo tengo tweeters que dicen 50W, y si le pones 50 W se vaporiza en el acto la bobina.

Los array no son solo parlantes de 8". Son 10 de 8" y un par de brutos subwoofer de 18" o 15".

Esos 175 watts que mencionás están mas relacionados a la potencia total del sistema que a la potencia que puede disipar el parlante.

8" no van a disipar nunca 175 W rms. Para un 8" que dice atrás 175Wrms, tenés que arrancar en 800Hz mas o menos, para que caigan unos 53Wrms.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 7, 2009)

ok gracias por desburrarme...


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 14, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Un parlante de 8" no puede trabajar con 175 W RMS ni dentro de la película Matrix.
> 
> 50 W RMS como mucho si es de MUY MUY MUY buena calidad.



Hola Kebra, qué tal?
Hasta donde entiendo, la potencia que maneja un parlante sin reventarse está en 2 cosas: por un lado, el conjunto mecánico debe soportar hasta cierto "movimiento" y por otro lado la bobina debe poder disipar ese calor.
Ahora bien, si la bobina es lo suficientemente grande y ventilada, y limitamos el movimiento (ya sea poniéndolo en una caja sellada chica o directamente usando un filtro pasaltos), no debería poder soportar grandes potencias?
Digo por lo que pusiste del LineArray, refiriéndote a que es la potencia de toooodo el bafle.
Un solo parlante de 8'' , en las codiciones que menciono... debe soportarlo, o no?
Por ejemplo (es lo más a mano que encontré):
http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=1443

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 14, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Hola Kebra, qué tal?
> Hasta donde entiendo, la potencia que maneja un parlante sin reventarse está en 2 cosas: por un lado, el conjunto mecánico debe soportar hasta cierto "movimiento" y por otro lado la bobina debe poder disipar ese calor.
> Ahora bien, si la bobina es lo suficientemente grande y ventilada, y limitamos el movimiento (ya sea poniéndolo en una caja sellada chica o directamente usando un filtro pasaltos), no debería poder soportar grandes potencias?
> Digo por lo que pusiste del LineArray, refiriéndote a que es la potencia de toooodo el bafle.
> ...



Solo con ponerlo en un gabinete cerrado no, porque cuando le llegue la potencia sale volando el cono.
Si lo cortás en la frecuencia adecuada, podes usarlo, pero como dije antes, al cortale la frecuencia ya NO esta recibiendo 170 WRMS, sino ue estaría recibiendo lo que soporta, unos 50 W.

El parlante que figura en esa url dice 400 W -medios-baja distorsión. Yo no lo quiero ni regalado. Primero, no hay hoja de datos que te diga mas o menos que estas comprando.
Si el otro no soportaba 170, este menos va a soportar 400. Tuvimos una charla sobre este tema acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...soportada-tweeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/

Leetelo, y vas a tener mas claro el panorama.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Sipi, había leído ese post.
Pero me sigue quedando la duda... Siempre interpreté que la potencia RMS que informaba un parlante, era la que podía disipar la bobina... Entiendo lo del filtrado, precisamente me refiero a la potencia *después del filtrado*, o mejor aún, bi o triamplificación.

Pero supongo que debe ser como decís... La verdad que ya pudre lo mal que informan la mayoría de los fabricantes... Al margen de las potencias que no indican nada (como las PMPO y las "musicales"), resulta que ni las RMS son confiables de una a ciegas, sino que hay que conseguir más datos sobre "en qué condiciones".
Recuerdo un post que hablan de esa porquería llamada MuTeKi, y cómo era posible que tuviera el descaro de decir 1500 Watts  ...   RMS !!!
Y la cosa era algo así: "sensación aparente de 1500 RMS, en una habitación de 3*3" . Claaaaaaaro! Entonces, mis auriculares son de 2000 RMS !!! "a 1 cm del oído".

En fin, me fui por la tangente...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 15, 2009)

hola marcelo  por tu comentario,  somos muchos los que estamos ''cansados'' (porque sino me lo mandan a moderacion) de que los fabricantes nos presenten lo que para ellos es un argumento de ventas.  me gusto la del auricular los mios que son unos samsun de los ochenta cuanto tiraran a 1 cm. ???  un abrazo y no te calentes, y con eso estoy con kebra lo mejor es medir. saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

*[off topic]*
jajaja gracias Sergio   , me desahogué!
Y sí, con el criterio ese, el auricular, con 1 cm de aire adelante nada más... puede lograr una presión bárbara! Además, el equipo que mencioné, debería estudiarlo la NASA, porque o hay una reacción nuclear adentro, o fabrica energía de la nada, porque informa un consumo que no recuerdo si eran 200 o 400 Watt, y si entrega 1500  eso no resiste ningún análisis.
Pero bueno, es una realidad que en casi todos los ámbitos, el éxito de un producto depende más del éxito de su márketing que de otra cosa (un ejemplo clarísimo es Microsoft, tanto en la actualidad como cuando salió su W95 9 meses después del OS/2 Warp... ). En fin, el tema da para largo y este post no es el lugar.
*[fin off topic]*

Volviendo al tema en cuestión, y ahora que me anda la página de B&C (ayer no me andaba)
http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=39
Ahí está el detalle y las curvas. Elegí este parlante solo porque es uno que se consigue en el país.
Mi duda es, con una bobina de 2.1'' ventilada, y trabajando entre 1 y 2KHz solamente (por elegir un rango), no es posible que este parlante resista, en manera continua y bien ventilado, al menos unos 100 y pico de Watts? (en fabricante informa 200).
Sé que no tienen el parlante para probarlo efectivamente, pero en su consideración personal, y conocimiento general de parlantes, les parece que no lo resistiría? A mí, sinceramente me da la impresión de que sí...  (más allá de que 100 y pico de Watts de medios deberían ir con unos 500 Watts o más de graves para balancear  )

En fin, saludos y perdón si el tema es muy "esotérico", pero como que me sentía muy seguro respecto de eso y quisiera desasnarme aunque sea parcialmente al respecto.

Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2009)

Mirá NEO:
No mirés solo la potencia que es capaz de manejar, por que tenés otro parámetro tanto o mas importante que es la sensibilidad, y que en este caso - si es cierto - son unos muy respetables 98 dB/W/m. Si tenés en cuenta que un parlante de 8" mas o menos normal tiene una sensibilidad entre 89 y 92 dB/W/m, esto significa que este parlante "va a sonar 4 veces mas fuerte" que un parlante de 92dB cuando se lo excita con la misma potencia. En otras palabras, este parlante excitado con 25W suena igual de fuerte que un parlante "mas ordinario" de 92dB excitado con 100W.

La potencia que puede manejar (y este pinta que puede manejar bastante) es mas un elemento de marketing que algo verdaderamente importante, ya que el nivel SPL te lo dá no solo la potencia sino también la sensibilidad, y por cada 3dB extra de sensibilidad, podés bajar la potencia aplicada a la mitad y mantener el SPL que tenías antes...o cualquiera de los juegos numéricos que quieras hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Tenés mucha razón 
Por cierto, leí por aquí, en un post no recuerdo bien de quién (creo que Cacho) que a mayor sensibilidad, menos compliancia (menos linealidad?). O sea, menos fidelidad.
Es tan así?

Por cierto, se banca que le aplique los 100 Watt la bobina o no???  (si si, soy muy denso!!!  )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Por cierto, leí por aquí, en un post no recuerdo bien de quién (creo que Cacho) que a mayor sensibilidad, menos compliancia (menos linealidad?). O sea, menos fidelidad. Es tan así?



    
No sé quien dijo semejante bolazo...pasame el link, please!



NEO101 dijo:


> Por cierto, se banca que le aplique los 100 Watt la bobina o no???  (si si, soy muy denso!!!  )



Supongo que debe ser probable que se las banque, por que dice "Manejo contínuo de potencia: 400W" y a juzgar por el tamaño de la bobina, del iman y del agujero de ventilación...se ve que está pensado para darle caña. Mas no puedo decirte...


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé quien dijo semejante bolazo...pasame el link, please!




Es el post #8, de Fogonazo, pero debo estar interpretando mal porque ese post lo debés haber leído 80 veces ya....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/

Saludos y gracias!

PD: me quedó claro lo de la bobina 

Algo relacionado:
Post #73 (y siguientes) de:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/index4.html
(que también debés haber leído  )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Es el post #8, de Fogonazo, pero debo estar interpretando mal porque ese post lo debés haber leído 80 veces ya....
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/



No me acuerdo haberlo leído, pero no sé de donde sale eso...
La "compliancia" está dada por el Vas y ese es un parámetro de diseño del parlante. Me voy a fijar la ecuación que determina la sensibilidad (o rendimiento) del parlante, pero no me acuerdo si el Vas participa en ella...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 15, 2009)

Bueno, no pude resistir la tentación de dar mi puntito de vista!


NEO101 dijo:


> se banca que le aplique los 100 Watt la bobina o no???  (si si, soy muy denso!!!  )



No sé con ese altavoz pero te voy a dar mi opinión con respecto a otro parlante que si tengo. 

*Subwoofer JVC CS-GS5120* http://mobile.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027907&pathId=66&page=3

Cone Size:	30 cm (12")
Frequency Response:	25 - 2,000Hz
Power Handling Capacity: (Max. music power)	800W
Power Handling Capacit:y (RMS power)	250W
Impedance (ohms):	4
Sound Pressure Level:	88dB	
Mass:	3,900g (8.6lbs)
Magnet Mass:	1,106g (2.5lbs)

*Para algunos será un asco pero es lo que hay. 

Según su manual dice soportar 250W continuos *Y* 800W de pico. Pero también dice Respuesta de frecuencia 25 - 2Khz lo cual es completamente falso porque este SI es un SUBWOOFER y no es Woofer (como la mayoría), según mi oído (muy malo, ademas dañado) NO llega mas allá de 120Hz. Bueno esto no es lo que iba a decir pero sentí que era importante aclararlo, ya que, si mienten en el "rango response" también podrían hacerlo con la potencia.

250W continuos; si soporta
800W picos; al parecer si soporta. 

Lo digo con objetividad porque *le apliqué 400Wrms por unos segundos* y no salió volando el cono.

Aunque al escuchar música "pesada en graves" y comprimida por unos 10min constantes, si empieza a oler a bobina quemada a causa de que el amplificador esta muy por encima de su aguante. 

Digo que "huele" a quemado pero aun no he presenciado "humo".

PS: "puede ser" que se dañe si le aplico 250Wrms a 30Hz donde es la Frecuencia Resonante de este Subwoofer.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 16, 2009)

*Yoangel Lazaro* , qué tal?
Se agradece la info, pero no olvides que la cuestión era para *parlantes de 8''* 
Si le ponés 250 RMS en su frecuencia de resonancia, es muy probable que se estropee... Pero fijate que apuntaba a la bobina, no a la parte mecánica. Por lo cual la idea sería ponerle esos 250 RMS en 1000 a 2000 Hz por ejemplo... (para que no se mueva mucho). De todas maneras, en 12" ya hay lugar para bobinas de 3 o 4 pulgadas, así que la cosa cambia mucho...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 20, 2010)

Estoy "jugando" un poco para familiarizarme con este EXCELENTE programa, y me surgió una duda.
Estoy simulando con el Selenium 10PW3 que viene cargado, le puse una caja de 27 litros (que es la que armé), un tubo redondo de 7 cm de diámetro y probando diferentes largos (5 cm en la imagen que adjunto).
Lo que no entiendo bien, o mejor dicho me hace pensar que algo "se me escapa", es la gráfica de excursión del cono.
*Cómo es posible que con 2 Watt se supere la Xmax entre 20 y 40 Hz ???*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Estoy "jugando" un poco para familiarizarme con este EXCELENTE programa, y me surgió una duda.
> Estoy simulando con el Selenium 10PW3 que viene cargado, le puse una caja de 27 litros (que es la que armé), un tubo redondo de 7 cm de diámetro y probando diferentes largos (5 cm en la imagen que adjunto).
> Lo que no entiendo bien, o mejor dicho me hace pensar que algo "se me escapa", es la gráfica de excursión del cono.
> *Cómo es posible que con 2 Watt se supere la Xmax entre 20 y 40 Hz ???*



Por que has distorsionado terriblemente al ajuste original de la caja al ponerle lo 27lts y el port de 7cm x 5cm de largo. Por otra parte, así como la has dejado, esa excursión maxima la lográs a 33Hz (en mi simulación) pero si miraras la magnitud de la F.T. verías que a esa frecuencia hay una atenuación de 21dB en la salida, es decir, te estás pasando la xmax inutilmente por que por el ajuste que tenés no lográs audio a esa fcia.

Dejá de hacer experimentos desastrosos y analizá como se controlan los ajustes de una bass-reflex, y te vas a convencer que no hay que hacer cajas con agujeros al boleo, por que son mucho mas difíciles de "calibrar" que una caja sellada y si nó, pasa cosas como la que has exprimentado.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 20, 2010)

Gracias Eza 

Entonces la simulación es correcta.
Sucede que hice la caja "recomendada por Selenium" para ese parlante, y estaba simulando para hacer bien exacto el port.

Entonces, por lo que entiendo, para usar tranquilo esa caja sin estropear el parlante, debería agregarle un flitro pasa-alto para filtrar lo que está por debajo de -3 dB ?
Porque así cómo está, lo puedo terminar estropeando si el audio tiene mucho contenido por debajo de 50 Hz... 

Lo que me apena es que tengo las maderas para 2 cajas (una ya la armé) porque había confiado a "ciegas" en la info de Selenium. Aunque, viendo todos los problemas que tiene, tal vez pueda aprovechar la segunda para hacer una caja de medición de Thiele Small, que justo recomiendan unos 27 litros... (28 creo).

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


PD: en su momento arranqué con los cortes, porque sino nunca empezaba con nada. Igual no me arrepiento, al menos aprendí un poco sobre cómo trabajar el MDF y seguramente me será más fácil hacer prolijas las próximas cajas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Entonces, por lo que entiendo, para usar tranquilo esa caja sin estropear el parlante, debería agregarle un flitro pasa-alto para filtrar lo que está por debajo de -3 dB ?
> Porque así cómo está, lo puedo terminar estropeando si el audio tiene mucho contenido por debajo de 50 Hz...



Puede ser....
El tema es que por debajo de 50Hz NO NECESARIAMENTE VAS A DAÑAR AL PARLANTE, sino que que vas a entrar en una zona de mayor distorsión...tanto mayor cuanto más bajes en frecuencia. Recordá que el Xmax te dice cual es el maximo desplazamiento LINEAL del circuito magnético, pero no te dice cual es el maximo desplazamiento físico antes de que el parlante palme...así que yo ni me gastaría en poner un FPA, por que tampoco hay tanto contenido y de tanta potencia por debajo de 50Hz. Si ponés un FPA, va a tener que ser de cuarto orden y con frecuencia de corte de 35 a 40Hz.



NEO101 dijo:


> Lo que me apena es que tengo las maderas para 2 cajas (una ya la armé) porque había confiado a "ciegas" en la info de Selenium. Aunque, viendo todos los problemas que tiene, tal vez pueda aprovechar la segunda para hacer una caja de medición de Thiele Small, *que justo recomiendan unos 27 litros... (28 creo)*.



Sep...es un pié cúbico, pero es un valor aproximado. La que yo hice tiene 43lts...



NEO101 dijo:


> PD: en su momento arranqué con los cortes, porque sino nunca empezaba con nada. Igual no me arrepiento, al menos aprendí un poco sobre cómo trabajar el MDF y seguramente me será más fácil hacer prolijas las próximas cajas.



Eso me gusta! Verle el lado positivo a las cosas!!!!
Ningún experimento es un fracaso absoluto...uno al menos aprende COMO NO HAY QUE HACERLO.


----------



## siulnam (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, me interesa mucho este post, ya que acabo de comprar un par de estos mismo selenium 10pw3 y quisiera hacer unas cajas de 2 vias, como driver usaria un super tweeter de la misa marca modelo st302, cabe mencionar que los usaria con un amplificador sony de 100 watts rms por canal. 

Pensaba hacer una caja un poco mas grande que de 27 litros, aproximadamente 60, 40x25x60 cm, bass reflex con el tweeter en la caja.

¿Como ven mi idea?, ojala y me pudieran orientar un poco.

De antemano, gracias por leer este comentario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2010)

*Depende para que quieras usar la caja.*

En mi opnión, estos parlantes son MALOS. Punto.
Son parlantes diseñados para audio "profesional" (como si eso existiera!) y están pensados para reproducir, mas o menos bien, frecuencias de hasta 50 o 55Hz. Por debajo de eso entra la sintonía de la caja (ya que son parlantes solo para bass-reflex), pero la respuesta no es plana ni mucho menos. Si los vas a usar para poner música o trabajar con ellos...pueden andar. Si los querés para tu casa...buscá otra cosa antes de gastar dinero en ellos.

PD: No se te ocurra usar menos de 100 litros de caja por que el comportamiento es desastroso.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 21, 2010)

*ezavalla* tenés razón (para variar ). En la zona que supera Xmax justamente está muy atenuado, así que la distorsión producida no se va a escuchar...
Por las dudas, verifiqué los datos que vienen cargados en el WinISD versus la hoja de datos de Selenium, y están bien (solo que Xmax es 1,25 y no 1,30).
También me fijé el Xlim, que es 8,5 (je esto lo entiendo bien gracias a tu post en el tema de parlantes Jahro donde hablábamos con Sergio  )
Entonces, *aquí adjunto la gráfica a 50 Watt*, port de 7 cm X 5 cm de largo, en caja de 27 litros. No supera Xlim en ninguna frecuencia, aunque se ve una pasada importante por encima de Xmax rondando los 100 Hz (que ahí *sí* se escucharían).
De todas maneras, estoy considerando lo peor, no creo que haya muchos picos en esas frecuencias que superen la gráfica si pongo 100 Watts RMS (la bobina soporta 150).

*siulnam* , como dijo ezavalla, depende para qué lo uses... Para Hi-Fi olvidate. Está pensado para "refuerzo sonoro", o sea para hacer mucho barullo en ambientes grandes. Te recomiendo que instales el WinISD, elegís ese parlante, y jugás un poco con el tamaño de la caja y el port, mirando la gráfica de "Transfer Function Magnitude" (es similar a la de mi primer mensaje).
Tenés que buscar que la curva sea lo más plana posible (sin picos, ojo cuando elegís el largo y ancho del port). Lo que está debajo de la línea que dice -3dB hacé de cuenta que "se pierde" (no se escucha prácticamente). Estuve simulando un poco y no hay mucha diferencia entre 60 y 100 litros. Con este parlante no vas a lograr nada por debajo de 50 Hz , *pero no me parece un mal parlante*, es solo que es para otra cosa.
Si querés, tenés los Selenium línea Bass, los modelos de 10 y 12 pulgadas (también los de 8) te permiten cajas relativamente chicas, con buenas curvas y *sin port* (selladas).
Si querés algo menos potente pero con mejor curva aún, tenés los de 10 pulgadas de GB audio. Fijate este post "de pe a pa" (entero):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index5.html


Saludos y luego coméntanos qué hiciste, qué tal resultó y poné las fotos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Entonces, *aquí adjunto la gráfica a 50 Watt*, port de 7 cm X 5 cm de largo, en caja de 27 litros. No supera Xlim en ninguna frecuencia, aunque se ve una pasada importante por encima de Xmax rondando los 100 Hz (que ahí *sí* se escucharían).
> De todas maneras, estoy considerando lo peor, no creo que haya muchos picos en esas frecuencias que superen la gráfica si pongo 100 Watts RMS (la bobina soporta 150).



Querés que te diga algo?
Es preferible que pierdas algo de plata y descartes esas cajas, antes de intentar seguir probando hasta donde podés llegar sin romper el parlante.

El principal problema es que la respuesta del parlante en una caja de ese volumen es completamente inadecuada y no es fácil de corregir al ser bass-reflex. Yo que vos, buscaría una respuesta tipo QB3 que anda bastante bien con ese parlante y tiene mucho mayor alcance en bajas frecuencias (37Hz), al costo de usar una caja de 110 litros, pero podés poner el tweeter y medios en la misma caja, y 110 lts no es taaaan grande...
Claro que le va a quedar un pico en la F.T., pero no te hagas mucho drama, por que a 43Hz no creo que se note.

Por que no repetís el modelo, pero cuando el WinISD te pregunte *Choose aligment:* seleccioná QB3 y fijate el resultado.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 29, 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Estoy cargando un modelo de Selenium, el 8SW11A en el WinISD. Sé que es común dejar algunos parámetros en blanco para que los calcule, o bien porque hay una pequeña "discrepancia". Los fui cargando *en el orden* que recomienda la ayuda del programa.
El tema es que estoy cargando dicho parlante, y el programa me calcula *Vas* como 24,56 Litros , siendo que el fabricante dice 53 Litros.
Es normal tanta discrepancia, o hay demasiados parámetros "truchos" 

Modelo: Selenium Bass 8SW11A   (8 pulgadas 4 Ohm)

Fs 35
Re 3,2
Qms 9,46
Qes 0,62
*Qts 0,59*  (dejé que el WinISD me lo calculara como 0,582)
*Vas 53 *    (el WinISD me la calcula como 24,56)
*Ref Eff 0,36* (no lo cargué en ningún lado...  )
Sd 0,022  (ojo serían 220 cm2)
Vd 77,9
Xmax 3,5
Bl 8,1

¡Un abrazo y que tengan excelente fin de semana!

Marcelo.

PD: estoy con la idea de ir cargando en el programa varios parlantes que se consiguen fácilmente por Argentina, para luego subirlos en algún post, como para que tengamos una base de datos a mano y confiable, y no tener que cargar todo...


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 29, 2010)

*Eza*, socorro !!! (náh, no es para tanto )
En referencia a tu post #98 en el tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index5.html
Quiero hacer la simulación pero el parlante de 10 de Gb Audio está solo el Qts y Vas (más otros datos, post #89). El WinISD no me calcula el Qms y Qes con esos datos, entonces no me grafica nada en la de Cone Excursion... 
¿Con qué datos lo simulaste vos? (ojo no confundir con el SW.10K).

¡Saludos y buen fin de semana!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

La verdad que ni idea, por que lo hice en el laburo y hasta dentro de 15 días no vuelvo. Si te falta algún parámetro, tratá de pedírselo a la gente de GB...es probable que te lo den sin problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

Los valores de los Vas me parecen un poco dudosos...
Pueden ser válidos, pero entonces estructuralmente son parlantes bastante diferentes en función del tamaño, aún dentro de la misma serie.
Yo que vos...los mediría...

PD: Además fijate que abajo de la tabla dice que la tolerancia es del 20%...


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Buen día Eza 



ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Además fijate que abajo de la tabla dice que la tolerancia es del 20%...



Si, lo había notado... Claro que para medirlo, hay que comprarlo 
El Vas debe ser trucho, como bien dijiste.

Estaba jugando un poco con el WinISD, comparando el GB Audio de 10, el Selenium 10PW3 y el Selenium Bass de 10, todos con volúmenes de cajas rondando los 90 o 100 litros. Lo que estoy notando, es que incluso el 10PW3 se vuelve interesante con ese volúmen. Más que nada quiero compararlos bien (sus curvas de respuesta) , a ver qué tanto difieren... o si es poca la diferencia en realidad.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Eza*, tengo una duda.
Cuando empiezo a probar con diferentes volúmenes, a veces el port se vuelve muy largo. Lo que hago es hacerlo más angosto para que dé largos coherentes.
La pregunta sería, cuál es el diámetro mínimo? 3 cm se puede? Y por otro lado, si queda muy largo, se puede poner un "codo" de PVC para que entre?

Gracias de antemano y perdón si la pregunta es muy obvia...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> *Eza*, tengo una duda.
> Cuando empiezo a probar con diferentes volúmenes, a veces el port se vuelve muy largo. Lo que hago es hacerlo más angosto para que dé largos coherentes.
> La pregunta sería, cuál es el diámetro mínimo? 3 cm se puede? Y por otro lado, si queda muy largo, se puede poner un "codo" de PVC para que entre?



No lo hagas muy estrecho, por que va a comenzar a "chiflar" cuando salga el aire (a menos que mantengas la velocidad del aire muy baja, pero no se si el WinISD te permite calcular eso...creo que no).
Por otra parte, si te queda muy largo, podés doblarlo, pero no con un codo, sino con una "curva de 90º" (creo que así se llama) que es como un codo pero con curvatura mucho mas suave. De todas formas, no te recomiendo eso. He visto algunos diseños que lo usan pero nunca los he escuchado. Y no creo que haya necesidad de hacerlo tan chicos...
El diámetro estándard es del orden de entre 7 y 12 cm...mas o menos por ahí.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Estoy viendo que tiene una gráfica "Front Port velocity", no sé si será esa, pero no me está graficando nada ahí...
OK con las sugerencias. O sea, que teniendo los parámetros del parlante, debería equilibrar 3 cosas: volúmen de la caja, que el port entre sin curva y con un ancho entre 7 y 12 (aprox) y que la gráfica de excursión máxima no me muestre un desastre... Obvio jugar con estas 3 cosas buscando que la gráfica quede lo más plana posible y que llegue lo más "abajo" posible.
Sería así? O se me escapó algo?

Mil gracias y mis disculpas por hacerte tantas preguntas  ... Aunque creo que te gusta tanto como a mí hablar de estos temas 

¡Un abrazo!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Estoy viendo que tiene una gráfica "Front Port velocity", no sé si será esa, pero no me está graficando nada ahí...
> OK con las sugerencias. O sea, que teniendo los parámetros del parlante, debería equilibrar 3 cosas: volúmen de la caja, que el port entre sin curva y con un ancho entre 7 y 12 (aprox) y que la gráfica de excursión máxima no me muestre un desastre... Obvio jugar con estas 3 cosas buscando que la gráfica quede lo más plana posible y que llegue lo más "abajo" posible.
> Sería así? O se me escapó algo?



Mirá Marcelo, lo primero que tenés que hacer es elegir que tipo de caja querés/tenés que usar. A mi me gustan las selladas, pero es gusto personal, nada más. Si a vos te gustan las bass-reflex (o tenés que usarlas por que ya tenés los parlantes), entonces vas a tener que elegir que *ajuste *querés darle. Esto es medio complicado de explicar por que tenés que conocer la teoría de filtros y de funciones de transferencia para cazar que es lo que sucede, pero las bass-reflex *no se ajustan por volumen* como las selladas (bue...no exactamente igual). SI vos eliges un ajuste determinado - que es lo que te pregunta el WinISD antes de entregar el diseño base para el proyecto - *cualquier cambio de volumen VA A CAMBIAR ESE AJUSTE A OTRA COSA* y por ende...se va a modificar la respuesta del conjunto baffle-parlante, quizás de forma desastrosa...quizás no tanto...depende de los parámetros del parlante y del ajuste inicial que hiciste. Además, hay algunos ajustes que solo valen para el parlante que estás analizando a un volumen de caja dado, lo cual complica un poco las cosas. En las selladas pasa algo *parecido*, pero con mucho menor impacto....solo en la posición y amplitud de la sobreelongación en la rsta en fcia.

Para hacerla corta: Te recomiendo que abras el WinISD y crees varias instancias del mismo proyecto, cambiando solo el ajuste elegido para que puedas ver las modificaciones que sufre la respuesta con cada uno de ellos, Elegir el que te dá el WinISD por defecto es bueno si sabés lo que estás haciendo, por que siempre te busca el de respuesta mas plana posible, pero comenzar a modificar ese a tu antojo no es posible por que te cambia de tipo de ajuste y la respuesta se va al diablo.

Con los ports no hay mucho drama, por que podés poner uno o más de uno, redondo o cuadrado y evaluar que sucede. Sip, tratá de que no sea muy largo y que no doble, pero si lo hace....hay que probar que tal queda el sonido.

Con la excursión máxima, tampoco hay tanto drama, por que un parlante en un bass-reflex bien ajustado tiene oscilaciones relativamente pequeñas, a diferencia de una caja sellada. Verificá de vez en cuando por cuanto anda la excursión, pero analizala en el contexto de la respuesta en frecuencia, no como un parámetro aislado.



NEO101 dijo:


> Mil gracias y mis disculpas por hacerte tantas preguntas  ... Aunque creo que te gusta tanto como a mí hablar de estos temas




No hay drama...y tal como decís, me gusta mucho tratar estos temas, así que podemos seguir con esto un buen rato.

Un abrazo!

Edito: Te subo un doumento escaneado para que veas...


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Eduardo, invaluable lo tuyo 

Escribo lo que estaba pensando, y a continuación agrego algo respecto de lo que adjuntaste recién.

Respecto de los ajustes que hace el WinISD, hay una cosa que comprobé, y quería estar seguro. Si elijo el ajuste "pepito" en un proyecto, y el ajuste "juancito" en otro (mismo parlante y tipo de caja, por ejemplo Bass Reflex). Luego en "pepito" cambio los valores 3 ítems: litros de la caja - largo port - ancho port por los de "juancito"....  Ambos quedarían *idénticos*, verdad? Sé que no tiene mucha utilidad hacer eso, pero es para entender un poco la lógica del programa.

Ahora bien, el programa, para armar el proyecto (con un determinado ajuste) se fija en más cosas que solo la curva... por ejemplo excursión máxima (por eso el otro día tratando de hacer "magia" con la caja de 27 Litros y el 10PW3, me pasó que logré una curva aceptable, pero en la gráfica de excursión del cono era un desastre).

Y acá entra en juego lo que me adjuntaste, que acabo de notar algo más. Creo interpretar que la respuesta a transitorios es algo así como la rapidez de respuesta ante un cambio brusco... digamos cuanto menor "inercia" mejor. Es correcta mi interpretación? Creo recordar que se logra mejor esto poniendo por ejemplo 2 parlantes de 8'' en ves de uno de 12.... y creo que en este apartado la caja sellada la "pasa por arriba" a las Bass Reflex, verdad? (ofrece un sonido con una respuesta más tranparente, más fiel a los cambios bruscos).

Y acá debo preguntar, cuáles son las desventajas de una caja sellada? Hasta donde sé, no llega tan abajo en frecuencia, y su rendimiento (presión sonora) es menor. Alguna otra? (tal vez ya lo hayas discutido en algún post, en ese caso pasámelo así no repetimos). Ojo, acá me refiero a *tu criterio* de por qué preferís las selladas (aclaro antes que alguien me mande a leer la Wiki o algunos de los links de siempre).

Entonces, y considerando el tema de los transitorios, me imagino que cuando me sugiere una caja de 250 Litros para determinado ajuste, y veo que puedo lograr la misma curva con 90 Litros, la diferencia debe estar en la respuesta a transitorios (y alguna más seguramente).

Resumiendo, es como decís. Me conviene tomar los ajustes que me sugiere... Y en caso de tocarla un poco, evaluar qué pasa con los transitorios y demás, o bien hacer muy pocas modificaciones.... como decir algo, no achicar el volumen más de un 25% de lo que me sugiere...

Desde ya, agradecidísmo de poder discutir estos temas.
Ah, por cierto, muchísimas gracias por el escaneo. Se lo veo muy claro al libro (muy entendible). ¿Cómo se llama? Capaz puedo conseguirlo...

Saludos y estamos en contacto!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Respecto de los ajustes que hace el WinISD, hay una cosa que comprobé, y quería estar seguro. Si elijo el ajuste "pepito" en un proyecto, y el ajuste "juancito" en otro (mismo parlante y tipo de caja, por ejemplo Bass Reflex). Luego en "pepito" cambio los valores 3 ítems: litros de la caja - largo port - ancho port por los de "juancito"....  Ambos quedarían *idénticos*, verdad? Sé que no tiene mucha utilidad hacer eso, pero es para entender un poco la lógica del programa.



Y sip. A fin de cuentas, solo estas modificando la caja, así que cambias de un ajuste a otro variando esos parámetros. Lo más critico es el volumen, por que podés lograr el mismo resultado con diferentes ports, pero el volumen es el que marca el ajuste que estas teniendo.



NEO101 dijo:


> Ahora bien, el programa, para armar el proyecto (con un determinado ajuste) se fija en más cosas que solo la curva... por ejemplo excursión máxima (por eso el otro día tratando de hacer "magia" con la caja de 27 Litros y el 10PW3, me pasó que logré una curva aceptable, pero en la gráfica de excursión del cono era un desastre).



Y...se fija también en los parámetros T/S del parlante, pero para un parlante dado, eso es fijo, y el resto del ajuste depende de las dimensiones de la caja.



NEO101 dijo:


> Y acá entra en juego lo que me adjuntaste, que acabo de notar algo más. Creo interpretar que la respuesta a transitorios es algo así como la rapidez de respuesta ante un cambio brusco... digamos cuanto menor "inercia" mejor. Es correcta mi interpretación? Creo recordar que se logra mejor esto poniendo por ejemplo 2 parlantes de 8'' en ves de uno de 12.... y creo que en este apartado la caja sellada la "pasa por arriba" a las Bass Reflex, verdad? (ofrece un sonido con una respuesta más tranparente, más fiel a los cambios bruscos).



La respuesta a transitorios es una característica en el dominio del tiempo, no de la frecuencia, así que estamos trabajando en algo completamente diferente a lo que ya conoces...diferente pero muy relacionado.
La forma mas simple de ver la respuesta a transitorios es meterle al parlante una señal de tensión con forma de escalón y analizar que sucede en el momento de la transición (donde termina la subida del escalón). Ahí podés tener una aproximación con amoritguamiento crítico, sobre amortiguada o subamortiguada (esto es, que se sobrepase del nivel final y vuelva al mismo con oscilaciones), y esta ultima es la mas "peligrosa", por que el cono del parlante queda rebotando luego que pasó la excitación. Es algo de forma *parecida *a la curva del C4 en el adjunto que te pasé, pero no en la frecuencia sino en el tiempo. Si vos quieres buen comportamiento transitorio, lo ideal es una curva con amortiguamiento crítico o ligeramente sub-amortiguada, y de eso es lo que habla lo que te dí.



NEO101 dijo:


> Y acá debo preguntar, cuáles son las desventajas de una caja sellada? Hasta donde sé, no llega tan abajo en frecuencia, y su rendimiento (presión sonora) es menor. Alguna otra? (tal vez ya lo hayas discutido en algún post, en ese caso pasámelo así no repetimos). Ojo, acá me refiero a *tu criterio* de por qué preferís las selladas (aclaro antes que alguien me mande a leer la Wiki o algunos de los links de siempre).



No es que tengan ventajas y desventajas...básicamento son cosas diferentes que hacen lo mismo .  A mí me gustan las selladas por que puedo tener el control completo de la respuesta frecuencial de la misma usando la TL, y por que los graves suenan como lo que son: GRAVES, sin retumbar ni cosas raras. OJO, no es que la bass-reflex retumben...bien diseñadas suenan muy bien, y dan menores volúmenes y mayor extensión en baja frecuencia, que es lo que las hizo tan populares, el problema es que son muy dependientes del parlante usado y muy sensibles a los parámetros T/S (que ya de por sí son muy variables entre diferentes parlantes iguales), y esto hace que reemplazar un parlante en una caja bass-reflex sea indicador seguro de problemas en la rsta en fcia resultante. Además, no son fáciles de ecualizar para rsta plana, tienen dos picos de resonancia (uno del parlante y otro del resonador) y algunas otras menudencias que no me hacen muy feliz...pero así soy yo...viste?



NEO101 dijo:


> Entonces, y considerando el tema de los transitorios, me imagino que cuando me sugiere una caja de 250 Litros para determinado ajuste, y veo que puedo lograr la misma curva con 90 Litros, la diferencia debe estar en la respuesta a transitorios (y alguna más seguramente).
> 
> Resumiendo, es como decís. Me conviene tomar los ajustes que me sugiere... Y en caso de tocarla un poco, evaluar qué pasa con los transitorios y demás, o bien hacer muy pocas modificaciones.... como decir algo, no achicar el volumen más de un 25% de lo que me sugiere...



No es tan simple. Solo vas a lograr una rsta *parecida en forma*, pero seguro que la pendiente de la curva de atenuación en baja fcia es diferente (de 18dB/oct a 24 db/oct o viceversa), mas los cambios en la frecuencia de corte, etc, etc. A la larga, todo te va a repercutir en la rsta transitoria, pero la alteración puede ser mas o menos problemática.
Y 25% puede ser mucho....hay que ver...



NEO101 dijo:


> Ah, por cierto, muchísimas gracias por el escaneo. Se lo veo muy claro al libro (muy entendible). ¿Cómo se llama? Capaz puedo conseguirlo...



El libro me lo prestó un amigo y lo compró en España, pero te paso los datos por si acaso:
Título: ELECTROACUSTICA: Altavoces y Micrófonos
Editorial: PEARSON / Prentice Hall
Autores: Basilio Pueo Ortega y Miguel Romá Romero.

PD: La parte que te scaneé es simple, pero no todo el libro es así. La mayor parte trata con funciones de transferencia (dominio de Laplace) y con conversiones acústicas/electricas y acústico/mecánicas. Vos verás....

Un gran abrazo!


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 9, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La respuesta a transitorios es una característica en el dominio del tiempo, no de la frecuencia, así que estamos trabajando en algo completamente diferente a lo que ya conoces...diferente pero muy relacionado.
> La forma mas simple de ver la respuesta a transitorios es meterle al parlante una señal de tensión con forma de escalón y analizar que sucede en el momento de la transición (donde termina la subida del escalón). Ahí podés tener una aproximación con amoritguamiento crítico, sobre amortiguada o subamortiguada (esto es, que se sobrepase del nivel final y vuelva al mismo con oscilaciones), y esta ultima es la mas "peligrosa", por que el cono del parlante queda rebotando luego que pasó la excitación. Es algo de forma *parecida *a la curva del C4 en el adjunto que te pasé, pero no en la frecuencia sino en el tiempo. Si vos quieres buen comportamiento transitorio, lo ideal es una curva con amortiguamiento crítico o ligeramente sub-amortiguada, y de eso es lo que habla lo que te dí.



Si si, entiendo lo de "dominio del tiempo, no de la frecuencia" , es que no sabía cómo expresarlo...
Acá justo caímos en algo que siempre quise preguntártelo, y acabás de respondérmelo. Es el tema de "subamortiguado" , etc. Me quedó una duda:
sub-amortiguado --> "sigue de largo"
amortiguamento crítico --> "sigue a la gráfica/tensión" (ideal)
sobre-amortiguado --> ????  Se frena antes, se "resiste" a seguir a la señal?

Estoy seguro que estoy tratando de simplificar demasiado algo que es más amplio, pero seguro que tenés un método "ezavalliano" para darme una idea 




ezavalla dijo:


> No es que tengan ventajas y desventajas...básicamento son cosas diferentes que hacen lo mismo .  A mí me gustan las selladas por que puedo tener el control completo de la respuesta frecuencial de la misma usando la TL, y por que los graves suenan como lo que son: GRAVES, sin retumbar ni cosas raras. OJO, no es que la bass-reflex retumben...bien diseñadas suenan muy bien, y dan menores volúmenes y mayor extensión en baja frecuencia, que es lo que las hizo tan populares, el problema es que son muy dependientes del parlante usado y muy sensibles a los parámetros T/S (que ya de por sí son muy variables entre diferentes parlantes iguales), y esto hace que reemplazar un parlante en una caja bass-reflex sea indicador seguro de problemas en la rsta en fcia resultante. Además, no son fáciles de ecualizar para rsta plana, tienen dos picos de resonancia (uno del parlante y otro del resonador) y algunas otras menudencias que no me hacen muy feliz...pero así soy yo...viste?



Y si descartás 3 cosas?
1) el cambio de parlante (nunca se va a cambiar...)
2) el parlante no envejece
3) Las diferencias entre parlantes --> contar con lo parámetros medidos del parlante al cual se le va a hacer la caja.
Descartando esas 3, cómo la ves? O bien, algo más concreto (ver la rama de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index8.html), con el SW de GBAudio, el WinISD sugiere cerrada... pero con una bass reflex de 90 L tiene una respuesta *espectacular*... Qué harías? O bien, qué observaciones/consejos me darías?



Respecto del libro, mil gracias. Tal vez lo logre conseguir, en microcentro hay muchas librerías de usados y suelo revisarlas buscando "tesoros". Tal vez lo encuentre 
Y respecto del viejo amigo Laplace, creo que no tengo que tenerle miedo a las Matemáticas, si quiero recibirme de Ingeniero... de hecho puede que finalmente disfrute de aplicar lo visto en Análisis Matemático y Álgebra  en algo práctico y tangible. (tan tangible como los muebles caminando  ).


Un gran abrazo desde BsAs y como siempre, un placer intercambiar conocimientos con vos! (aunque más que intercambio, esto es unidireccional   )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Si si, entiendo lo de "dominio del tiempo, no de la frecuencia" , es que no sabía cómo expresarlo...
> Acá justo caímos en algo que siempre quise preguntártelo, y acabás de respondérmelo. Es el tema de "subamortiguado" , etc. Me quedó una duda:
> sub-amortiguado --> "sigue de largo"
> amortiguamento crítico --> "sigue a la gráfica/tensión" (ideal)
> ...



Fijate en esta página, aunque deben haber miles más:
http://www.ing.uchile.cl/~iq57a/1_6Resp_caract/resp_carct.htm
Pero es mas o menos como vos decís:
Subamortiguada: se pasa de largo al llegar al escalón y luego vuelve a la referencia oscilando (ejemplo típico: un resorte estirado que soltás de repente y hace going...going...going hasta que se detiene).
Sobreamortiguada: Se demora en llegar al nivel del escalón, pero cuando llega, no se pasa (es una subida curva y suave pero lenta). El ejemplo es un amortiguador viscoso como el del auto pero sin resorte (para hacerlo simple)
Amortiguada critica: Es la que se demora menos tiempo en llegar al nivel sin pasarse de largo.
OJO que todas estas respuestas son curvas!



NEO101 dijo:


> Y si descartás 3 cosas?
> 1) el cambio de parlante (nunca se va a cambiar...)
> 2) el parlante no envejece
> 3) Las diferencias entre parlantes --> contar con lo parámetros medidos del parlante al cual se le va a hacer la caja.
> Descartando esas 3, cómo la ves? O bien, algo más concreto (ver la rama de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index8.html), con el SW de GBAudio, el WinISD sugiere cerrada... pero con una bass reflex de 90 L tiene una respuesta *espectacular*... Qué harías? O bien, qué observaciones/consejos me darías?



Pues que si te gusta la respuesta con caja de 90 lts y tenés donde ponerla, usá esa opción y listo. No hay que darle muchas vueltas, y lo que el WinISD sugiere...es eso...una sugerencia.



NEO101 dijo:


> Respecto del libro, mil gracias. Tal vez lo logre conseguir, en microcentro hay muchas librerías de usados y suelo revisarlas buscando "tesoros". Tal vez lo encuentre
> Y respecto del viejo amigo Laplace, creo que no tengo que tenerle miedo a las Matemáticas, si quiero recibirme de Ingeniero... de hecho puede que finalmente disfrute de aplicar lo visto en Análisis Matemático y Álgebra  en algo práctico y tangible. (tan tangible como los muebles caminando  ).
> Un gran abrazo desde BsAs y como siempre, un placer intercambiar conocimientos con vos! (aunque más que intercambio, esto es unidireccional   )



Me alegro que no le tengas miedo a Laplace. No le dí mucho por ahí por que sé que tu especialidad es otra, pero si sabés del tema va a ser mucho más simple que comiences tu análisis.

Un gran abrazo!


----------



## kiki (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola muchachos, estoy usando este programa que bajé de la pagina oficial y de otros lados, incluso diferentes versiones (0.44 ; 0.50 ; 0.50a ; alpha ; beta ; etc ) y todos funcionan bien pero ninguno me puede mostrar el esquema de la caja, me aparece un mensaje que dice " en la version tal no esta disponible todavia esta funcion" y realmente no le encuentro la vuelta.
si alguien me puede ayudar desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2010)

kiki dijo:


> y todos funcionan bien pero ninguno me puede mostrar el esquema de la caja, me aparece un mensaje que dice " en la version tal no esta disponible todavia esta funcion" y realmente no le encuentro la vuelta.


Y...que esperás...? No es tan difícil hacer una caja con un par de agujeros...no?
Hay que usar la cabeza un poquito....y el volumen ya te lo dá...


----------



## detrakx (Oct 9, 2010)

Bueno kiki aca te paso un pantallazo del tema.
Una vez que tenes el volumen de la caja. Procedes a sacar las dimensiones de la caja.
Sabemos que el volumen = L x A x P  , siendo L= Largo , A=Ancho , P=Profundidad.
Si haces raiz^3 del volumen obtienes un cubo de sus 3 dimensiones iguales. Pero yo no lo recomiendo puedes hacer un diseño un poco mas optimizado utilizando los golden ratios o dimensiones optimas.
Utilizando estos porcentajes.  0.6 x 1 x 1.6   y  0.8 x 1 x 1.25  (Recuerda que estos valores son porcentajes y no medidas a copiar para la caja. ) Utilizando regla de 3 puede obtener el volumen deseado utilizando los golden ratios.
Todavía falta algo, tienes que tener en cuenta que el volumen obtenido es el interno de la caja o sea que el volumen externo sería el interno + el espesor de la madera.
Por otro lado adentro de la caja tienes parlantes, listones de madera, vocinas etc. todo eso genera un decremento del volumen interno. luego si la caja esta llena de material absorbente en medias y altas frecuencias genera un mayor volumen ( volumen aparente.).

Espero que ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## tutu05 (May 24, 2012)

Buenas noches, tengo un gran problema con este programa :S ya que intente varias veces y tira el mismo resultado un litraje de 350 algo estare haciendo mal al parece . El parlante es una selenium 15 pw6 , especificaciones :
Si me podrian ayudar les agradeceria!

Nominal diameter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 380 (15) mm (in)
Nominal impedance. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
Minimum impedance @ 160 Hz. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.2
Power handling
Musical Program . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 800 W
AES . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400 W
Sensitivity (2.83V@1m) averaged from 100 to 3,000 Hz . . . 97 dB SPL
Power compression @ 0 dB (nom. power) . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2.82 dB
Power compression @ -3 dB (nom. power)/2. . . . . . . . . . . 2.21 dB
Power compression @ -10 dB (nom. power)/10 . . . . . . . . 1.42 dB
Frequency response @ -10 dB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 60 to 4,000 Hz

Fs . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 37 Hz
Sd . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.08605 (133.4) m^2 (in^2)
Vd (sd x vmax) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . 387.0 (23.61) cm (in^2 )
Vas. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 202 (7.13) l (ft )
Qts. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.46
Qes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.417
Qms. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 17.35
o (half space) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2.15 %
Xmax (max. excursion (peak) with 10% distortion) . . . 4.5 (0.18) mm (in)
Xlim (max.excursion (peak) before physical damage)21.0 (0.82) mm (in)



Seria bass reflex .. con 2 tubos de sintonia..


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Y es que te "Tira" 350 Litros para acomodar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia a la que mejor se desempeña el altavoz. Lo que tienes que hacer que *tú* mismo tienes que definir el volumen que le darás al altavoz y la frecuencia de sintonía.

Lee este tema, y cuando tengas gráficas, nos las muestras.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...altavoces-simulando-recintos-acusticos-75508/

Saludos!


----------



## fabybu (Jul 8, 2013)

Chicos, me encuentro con un problema similar y tengo un par de dudas.
Quiero hacer una caja para el mismo 10PW3, no entiendo porque el Dr. Zoidberg pone que el parlante está pensado para trabajar hasta 50-55Hz si según las especificaciones del mismo comienza en 60Hz su respuesta en frecuencia. Tiene una Fs en 73Hz.
Otra cosa que no entiendo es que cuando elijo QB3 en el WiniSd que cambia en la caja? o es solo una cuestión para el diseño y la respuesta de la caja + parlante?
Con que otro parlante/medio/tweeter en la caja cubro lo que falta de frecuencia si quiero utilizar al 10PW3?

La última, el port tiene alguna ubicación particular sobre el bafle? Mas allá de las dimensiones, va arriba, abajo?

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola Faby pasa que el tubo de sintonia, se traduce como un pico de presion a baja frecuencia esto sumado a la respuesta del parlante resulta en una extension de la respuesta a bajas frecuencias. De esta manera la respuesta final del sistema estaria alrededor de 50 a 55Hz.
QB3 es una tipo de ajuste entre otros, al cambiar entre los distintos tipos, varian los volumenes internos de la caja y las dimensiones del tubo. obteniendo distintas afinaciones y repuestas.

El port lo podes poner en cualquier lado, no hay problema.

Si agregas un parlante de medios tiene que ir con su propio volumen interno es decir aislado del volumen del 10pw3.

Saludos


----------



## fabybu (Jul 19, 2013)

Uhh gracias detrakx, muy buena la respuesta.
Ya sigo leyendo unos cuantos post y cuando decida un par de cosas mas vuelvo a preguntar. jajaja, gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## svartahrid (Mar 14, 2017)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer que *tú* mismo tienes que definir el volumen que le darás al altavoz y la frecuencia de sintonía.



 Eso era lo que no entendia en un inicio, en un inicio estuve trasteando con calculadoras que te tiran automaticamente los datos despues de especificar parametros del parlante, litraje y diametros de puerto, en ellas no se podia hacer eso de modificar la frecuencia del puerto sin alterar el volumen de la caja, por eso no entendia el por que el valor de frecuencia no cambiaba en nada alterando el volumen de la caja usando winisd, entonces una caja que tenia por ahi pendiente construida a medias, resulta que podre entonarla a 34hz y no a 40hz que era lo que segun se correspondia con el litraje elegido (31.75 litros).

Claro que el puerto sufrio serias modificaciones en volumen de desplazamiento, pero me adapte a los valores hasta que quedo equilibrado todo como corresponde.


----------



## fierrero10 (Ene 14, 2019)

hola, tengo un subwoofer D812 2000W RMS y quiero hacer un cajon parecido al original. el original tiene las medidas originales en los planos que estan adjuntos . Los bolque en el programa winisd y me da la grafica que esta tambien adjunto. arriba de 6 db . Esta bien esa grafica? o tendria que estar estable de 0 db a 3 db ? gracias!
las primeras 7 fotos son del cajon original las otras son del cajon q estoy armando yo. tiene q tener 46cm de alto 44,15 de ancho y se puede variar la profundidad. pero no la quisera modoficar ya que ahi estan los 114 L . en lapagina de goodies que ahi volque las medidas me tira bien los valores de frecuencia y medidas pero cuando lo pongo en el winisd pone cualquier cosa. alguien puede ver a que le estoy fallando?
Me olvide de agregar que lo quiero a 40hz o aproximado a 38 con la mayor cantidad de spl que tire para competencias. me olvide de agregar q lo quiero sintonizado a 40hz o a 39 como esta en la grafica . es para que tenga los maximos spl entre 40 y 80hz para competencia spl.


----------



## aadf (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola,

Va a depender de lo que busques. Con esa grafica la caja le esta dando un plus de 7dB a los 40hz (no alcanzo a ver la escala, pero parece eso). Si buscas una respuesta plana, esa caja no va, tendrias que modificarla.

Tenes el parlante? Si es asi, te conviene sacar vos los parametros T/S ya que te podes llevar una sorpresa....

saludos.
andres.


----------



## fierrero10 (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola , gracias por responder. A que te referis con respuesta plana? que todas las respuestas de frecuencia respondan en 0db ejemplo ? Asi como esta tendria un pico a los 40hz con varios db no ? Yo lo que quiero es que a 40hz ejemplo me tire lo maximo de db para spl


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2019)

fierrero10 dijo:


> Asi como esta tendria un pico a los 40hz con varios db no ? Yo lo que quiero es que a 40hz ejemplo me tire lo maximo de db para spl


Entonces usalo asi


----------



## marbere (Abr 13, 2020)

Hola, estoy diseñando un gabinete para el parlante Jahro 15jb400 (15" 400 watts), poseo la hoja de datos con las sugerencias del fabricante, pero me parece algo pequeño el gabinete el cual sera destinado al refuerzo de bajos. Luego de cargar los parametros en el programa WINISD, la curva de respuesta atenua bastante hasta los 300 hz. (el diseño es viejo, no existia dicho programa, talvez ese es el problema) Alguna sugerencia o planito? gracias


----------

